# Black Convict with Fry



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey guys

Just wanted to share pictures of my Black Convicts. This is their 4th or 5th attempt at being parents. I have tried to save the fry before but gave up. They breed way too often. 

They are super territorial and the rest of my fish are all on the other side of tank. 

Thanks for looking


----------

